# She was a fatty, and on another lure I never used before.



## richg99 (May 20, 2018)

I went out for an evening of Pescador Pursuit tonight. I matched my normal results of five fish in two hours. One evening last week I took home 7, but most times it seems that 4 or 5 fish can be taken easily enough in the allotted time.

Tonight was a challenge, in that only one LM bass went for a Senko. Another hit a small unweighted swimbait. All of the rest were on a purple Creature Bait. I have NO idea how the Creature Bait even wound up in my tackle box. I did read an article on soft plastics the other day, and the Creature Bait was one of five that the guy mentioned. I probably found this one on a dock someplace.

Anyhow, without the usual Senko bite, I decided to Wacky Rig the CB. The first fish caught on it was the best of the night, and maybe my best of the season on this lake. Picture below. The other bass that hit the CB hit it when I was retrieving it slowly, as opposed to just shaking it in place. I rarely had fish chase the moving lure with the Senkos. 

I guess my hundreds of hard baits; spinner baits; spoons; rattletraps and weighted plastic touts can stay at home from now on, or at least until this wonder string is broken.

rich


----------



## LDUBS (May 21, 2018)

Nice report Rich, and nice LMB too. Had to be fun to catch.


----------



## DaleH (May 21, 2018)

Nice going Rich!


----------

